# Suspension rattle on rough roads



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Just to start, went on a bit of a road trip few weeks back and was hammering the back roads. Great fun but on the way home started hearing this rattling coming from the suspension. Seems to be up front as it's hard to pin point while driving. 
Anyway i was advised it could be the drop links so replaced them, still having the issues.

Now on even roads the car is fine, but when i hit a few bumps or rough surface it's sounds like rattling a paint can.

Any suggestions on what it might be or where to look? It's an 07 tfsi 2wd

Thanks


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Could be gravel on the lip of the heat shield behind the brake discs. Even one small stone can make an amazing racket.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Despite you saying that the noise comes from the front; check the plastic covers on the underside of the rear suspension trailing arms. They are known to come loose and make a rattle noise.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you sure it's the suspension, and not something else rattling caused by bumps?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Given the current state of our roads, broken coil springs are common. I had a front coil spring break the topmost half coil, which ended up lodged in the "cup" shaped bottom seat for the spring. This produced the most infuriating rattle until I found out what it was. With only approx. 4 inches of spring broken off the resultant lowering of the car on that side was hardly noticeable. Well worth a good look to eliminate this possibility.
Keep your hands away from a possible broken spring though - they can have very sharp ends where they fracture.


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys,

It's definitively not the springs as i changed them last week for a H&R set, so the springs are new. 
Changed them alone with the drop links.

it's definitively not stones it's like a metal on metal contact rattle on the rough roads, and if i hit a bump like a shore grate it's like one big clank clank noise. I might have to set the gopro up outside the car and get some footage to hear it better.
Could it be the shocks? Could also be a combination of a few things, stones for the rattle and something else 

As i said before it's very hard to pin point while driving.

Thanks!!!


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

MarkTickner said:


> Are you sure it's the suspension, and not something else rattling caused by bumps?


Could be, any suggestions what it might be?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

foster said:


> MarkTickner said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's the suspension, and not something else rattling caused by bumps?
> ...


Any loose plastics around the arches/bumper/engine trims that might have come loose? I havn't got a TT yet so unsure of specifics but those parts tend to only be fitted by rubbish clips/small screws which may have come loose. Have a look round and see if it is all secure


----------



## JonR200 (Feb 24, 2014)

Steering rack worn?


----------



## bmcc (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd start looking at the ARB Drop links if you can hear a bit of a rattle only over rough ground or for a broken or worn spring.

Edit I see you have replaced the drop links but have you replaced all the drop links?


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

I had a very similar sound. Turned out to be the plastic cover over the rear suspension arm as brittan suggested. Quick fix, lovely and quiet now.


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Tebor123 said:


> I had a very similar sound. Turned out to be the plastic cover over the rear suspension arm as brittan suggested. Quick fix, lovely and quiet now.


Not sure what plastic you are talking about, do you have a picture or anything?

EDIT: Is this what you are talking about, few posts down.
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=324982&start=45


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Yes, that the little blighter!


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Sorry but where is that piece of plastic, I've my wheel off but can't see it.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Should be under the trailing arm, the black piece of iron right of the rotor/brake calliper


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Am I losing the plot, I can't see any plastic that looks like the one in the other post. Can anyone see it there?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You don't seem to have them. It's part 2a/2b in the pic below


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, so we've ruled out that solution for now


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The drop links perhaps then? The connecting rods between the stabiliser/sway bar and the suspension arms. They can wear out too.


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

I had a similar noise a few months ago. It was one of the track rod ends starting to wear.


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

Drop links are brand new, could be sway bar but no idea how to check it. 
Just recorded a quick video there, it's worse towards the endnote the video.


----------



## foster (Mar 14, 2014)

tortoise99 said:


> I had a similar noise a few months ago. It was one of the track rod ends starting to wear.


Did it sound like the noise in my video? Was it an easy fix, expensive?


----------



## tortoise99 (Dec 26, 2005)

To be honest I don't think it was quite like the noise in your film clip but it was a few months ago.

IIRC a new track rod end was ~£35 + VAT then the same again for labour for fitting and tracking/wheel alignment.

Good luck


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah could be track rods or drop links at the front. The sway bars are sitting in rubber mountings. I wouldn't expect such a metallic noise from them. Or is perhaps one of the new drop links developing a fault, or a nut not tightened well enough?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

I would look at the top mounts ,sounds like the metal cup hitting the turret 
how big is the gap on them ?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=156846


----------



## lmcc878 (May 21, 2014)

tortoise99 said:


> I had a similar noise a few months ago. It was one of the track rod ends starting to wear.


Tortoise and others; I have had a rattle from the rear, more like a dull clunk that doesn't happen very often but when it does it sounds like a rattly exhaust (but definitely is not as is coming from rear right) and sounds like what everyone describes on this thread. I have 2011 TDI, I don't believe it has the rear arm protectors..? Yours is an 2012 according to your signature..did you have the track rod ends replaced on your 2012? Surely at that age things like this should not be wearing out? Mine only has 24k on the clock. Thanks all


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

We had a very similar thing happen last week - I could have sworn it was a metal on metal bush problem and that turned out to be one of the plastic stone guards. It's been removed and now we have no noise


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Sorry for digging this topic,but i have the same noise that foster link on the video,my mecanic says that could be the shield from the brakes...but i think that is to metal on metal to be the shield.

Foster never said what was the problem, anybody knows what could be before i lift the car???


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

F3rnando said:


> Sorry for digging this topic,but i have the same noise that foster link on the video,my mecanic says that could be the shield from the brakes...but i think that is to metal on metal to be the shield.
> 
> Foster never said what was the problem, anybody knows what could be before i lift the car???


Thing is, a loose shield will rattle against the rotor. Only way of knowing is to physically investigate it.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

Roller Skate said:


> F3rnando said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for digging this topic,but i have the same noise that foster link on the video,my mecanic says that could be the shield from the brakes...but i think that is to metal on metal to be the shield.
> ...


True true! :?


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

F3rnando said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > F3rnando said:
> ...


 :lol: I've just seen your signature ... i didn't think much would cheer me up today. Thank you.


----------



## F3rnando (Jun 2, 2016)

lol....English it's not my first language soooooooo yap! 8) :lol:


----------



## Paul78c (Mar 3, 2019)

Had the Same issue extensive rattle from rear, significantly more noticeable on slow bumpy/cobbled roads and really sounded like suspension was ready to drop out, follow reviews and advice I took a look under car and found that when I touched the stone guard guard covers below rear suspension they rattled like god knows what, I secured them through their existing openings back to rear anti roll bar using 1 cable tie on each and car is now silent, what sounded like a very expensive shock fix was 2 minutes and around £1 for reading info here first, so thanks all for guidance TT 2007 tfsi



lordlee said:


> We had a very similar thing happen last week - I could have sworn it was a metal on metal bush problem and that turned out to be one of the plastic stone guards. It's been removed and now we have no noise


----------

